
Ask HN: Has anyone experimented with HN bots that cross-post rising on Reddit? - 19eightyfour
Say a bot that automatically posts to HN any reddit post that is rising, technology based?<p>Have you had success ( upvotes ) with this?<p>Are there any known HN posting bots?
======
brudgers
I suspect it has been tried. That there is an absence of obvious evidence that
such bots exist might suggest something about the attitude of the Hacker News
software toward such behaviors.

------
Jaruzel
I would hate this to become a thing. The last thing we need is a flood of
automated submissions on the New page :(

